# Have You Ever Seen Anything Like Seen This?



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Posted this in the General Discussion but know that a lot of divers don't look at that and thought divers would be most likely to have seen something like this. Was at the Pensacola Snorkeling Reef on Friday - didn't see fish of any size but did come across this most unusual looking jellyfish on the way back to the beach. I've been diving and doing underwater photography since the '70's and have never seen anything quite this strange looking. The video is 3 minutes long and the odd jellyfish is in the last half. What is it? (BTW - it may have been shedding tentacles because I have the worst jellyfish itch ever)


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

I dont have a name for it, but there was one hanging out about 5 yards from shore near the Navarre pier yesterday.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a "Lions Mane" Jellyfish.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Water clarity is awesome


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

*Definitely a "Pink Meanie"*

After looking at a lot of sites online I can definitely say that it's a "pink meanie." Some things of interest about pink meanies:
- first observed in 2000
- are so different from "true jellyfish" that scientists had to create a new animal family for them, the first time that happened since 1921 
- they are about 3 ft. across, weigh 50 lbs. and have tentacles that can be 70 ft. long (yeah, I got way too close and now feel it. Larger than normal welts and a very bad itch)
- they eat jellyfish and have been documented eating 34 jellyfish at a time.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...e-new-species/

http://blog.al.com/live/2011/01/new_...pink_jell.html


----------



## MobileMotorsports (Aug 17, 2016)

Saw this yesterday at Park East. Looks similar


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*tribbles*

are yall sure it isn't one of these Star Trek Tribbles?
_ just saw on the news today that they are the Pink Meanies_


----------

